# Settings on SUNPAK Auto 433 AF



## carvinrocks2 (Jul 12, 2010)

My main flash for my Nikon N2000 is a Sunpak auto 433AF. Do any of you all have experience with it and can offer some advice for the settings? I've just been keeping it on Manual, A FULL, and ISO 200 (film grade), but I want to know what all the different settings actually do. Can anyone help with this?

(while posting this I figured out my flash can switch angles side to side, I thought it was cool but I'm not sure of the usefulness of that)

Also, can someone offer me advice on angling the flash up and down. I know angling it up is sometimes slightly better to reduce over exposing the image, but any advice you can give me would be great!

Thanks!!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 12, 2010)

http://www.cameramanuals.org/flashes_meters/sunpak_auto433af_b3400af.pdf
Complete manual available above.

AUTO apertures with 100 ISO setting are: f/2, f/4, f/8

Translated to 200 ISO, those ought to be f/2.8, f/5.6, and f/11

Translated to 400 ISO, the AUTO apertures ought to be f/4, f/8, and f/16

The 433AF has 330 degree rotation and 90 degree bounce flash capability. At medium aperture, the AUTO flash range is 3.3 feet to 30 feet. At minimum aperture setting, the rtange is 1/6 feet to 15 feet.


----------



## carvinrocks2 (Jul 13, 2010)

Thank you! I know in technical terms you are not suppose to use any flash but a speedlight on a Canon 300D, but I was wondering if this flash or my Vivitar 550FD would work on a Canon 300D.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 13, 2010)

I think the 433AF will work in the manual or semi-automatic modes on almost any d-slr camera. I'm not familiar with the 550FD.


----------



## carvinrocks2 (Jul 13, 2010)

Derrel said:


> I think the 433AF will work in the manual or semi-automatic modes on almost any d-slr camera. I'm not familiar with the 550FD.



Well both worked on my dad's newer Canon Rebel, but I looked up stuff about maximum voltage and I started to wonder if those flashes are below that


----------



## carvinrocks2 (Aug 3, 2010)

So, does anyone know for sure if the trigger voltage for the Sunpak will be low  enough for the Canon 300d?


----------



## carvinrocks2 (Aug 4, 2010)

Bump


----------

